# Guys what part of a woman body do you find attraticve



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

Legs
butt
Boobs
Face
Navel/belly buttons
back
hips
others

Please do tell.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

All


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Collar bone.


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Collar bone.


Really?


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

Belly Button/Small of the back for me.


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

My bf find the belly button pretty attractive too.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> All


 +1


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Of course face. As for the body, I'm a butt guy totally, not a boob guy one bit.


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

IcedOver said:


> Of course face. As for the body, I'm a butt guy totally, not a boob guy one bit.


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

So you guys find everything sexy on a woman's body?

I thank God I am a woman LOL


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

G girl said:


> So you guys find everything sexy on a woman's body?


I don't think it is that simple. But rather a woman is more than a sum of her parts.

It's like asking what's your favorite part of a car? Um... the engine. Well the engine is useless if I don't have the rest of the car.


----------



## Doctorius (Sep 12, 2011)

Butt above all!


----------



## Ih8Hondas (Aug 29, 2011)

All, but a pretty face is most important. That's the part you see all time, even when she has clothes on, unless she's muslim and wears a burqa(sp?) Or whatever. Then you don't see anything.


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

I find everything SEXY but my fav is face and assets(azz).


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Her heart. She can have the finest body ever, but it means nothing if she has a sucky personality.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

All of it.



BobtheSaint said:


> Her heart. She can have the finest body ever, but it means nothing if she has a sucky personality.


and this


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

her brain


----------



## The Lost Boy (Nov 23, 2011)

Big butt and bee sting tatas


----------



## The Lost Boy (Nov 23, 2011)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> her brain


This comment has a it rubs the lotion on its skin vibe goin....This thread is for acual physical features, and you picked a brain? Hmm. Yes we all like personality, but this is for areas of the body..


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

She can have youth and beauty...

But she aint nothin' without that booty!


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

I have a thing for my girl's waist. I'd keep my hands on it all the time.


----------



## Music Man (Aug 22, 2009)

1st thing = eyes
2nd thing = mouth/smile

then I'm not fussed but I like hair too.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

David777 said:


> She can have youth and beauty...
> 
> But she aint nothin' without that booty!


So true.


----------



## anonymous soul (Sep 8, 2011)

butt/lowerback/hips ... can that all count as one?
boobies 
neck/ears
hands and feet


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

So much butt lovers. LOL


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I'm going to go with all.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

The Lost Boy said:


> This comment has a it rubs the lotion on its skin vibe goin....This thread is for acual physical features, and you picked a brain? Hmm. Yes we all like personality, but this is for areas of the body..


I was just being dumb I like the butt I could just bite it


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

I find a lot of things attractive on a women's body, but the one thing that always gets me is dark hair. The darker the better for me. If a girl has black hair, she can pretty much have her way with me.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

G girl said:


> So much butt lovers. LOL


You know it!

That's why Ariel is my favorite Disney princess.

Sure most men prefer Jasmine because she got them t**s. 
Btw, Genie probably gave her those.

But Ariel. Ariel got dat ***!
Sure it's covered with scales, but we can get past that.


----------



## Darth Smittius (Nov 26, 2011)

Armpit


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

Head to toe.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

I like a skinny waist because one time in gym class I had to dance with a girl and I had to hold her waist and it felt really delicate and sexy!!

And of course I like the face, shoulders, legs and butt. I don't think guys care about boobs as much as people think.


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

face


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

1. Face
2. Booty
3. Legs
4. Thighs
5. Tummy
6. Boobs
7. Boring, worthless crap; ie personality, sense of humor etc.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Well, I'm not really opposed to any part of a woman's body but I'm all about the legs myself. I have always been mesmerized by legs.


----------



## GPU (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm past puberty so first her heart then second her heart shaped butt. I've always admired the view from behind since little, maybe is in the genes.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

hands


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

kiirby said:


> Collar bone.


Oh yeah, me too. It can be beautiful, along with the shoulders. There's a sense of elegance.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

legs!!


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh yeah, and love hands and wrists.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

If her smile is considered a body part, then that's it...if not, then it's the stomach, and her hip bones....gahhhhhhhh.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Giggity...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Breasts, butt, legs and feet. 

Also, a great smile, beautiful eyes, and nice hair.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Feet/ankles/calves/things/butt/hips/waist/naval/breasts/back/collar bone/shoulders/facial profile/mouth/eyes/hair

I don't think I missed anything.


----------



## Allegory (Jan 8, 2011)

The ability to like me.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

Definitely the legs since that's the first thing I notice with women lol


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Legs, and face.

And maybe bobos, lol.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Everything!

But particullary butt, boobs, legs, face, hair, hands, hips.... um everything


----------



## arpeggiator (Jan 6, 2011)

Hair, nose and boobs


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Face, especially the eyes and lips.

But everything really, I like the hips/belly button region.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

kiirby said:


> Collar bone.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who finds this attractive. I love it when girls wear those low cut tops and they have a well defined collarbone and clavicle.

:lol at your status

I found a crab while fishing with my uncle a few years ago, and I named it Citizen Snips :lol


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

All. 

Women really are works of beautiful art.


----------



## jamesd (Feb 17, 2011)

Face
Butt
Hair


In that order.


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

her pituitary


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

scum said:


> her pituitary


Me too, man. Whenever I see a good one I just have to pituitary stalk her.


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

kiirby said:


> Me too, man. Whenever I see a good one I just have to pituitary stalk her.


lol

just the thought of a regular stalkage session with my brainscan scope rifle locked in on here cortex makes me extra horny...


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Tush and legs


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

her eyes


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

Why is no one picking the ears? LOL


----------



## Gantar180 (Dec 3, 2011)

BobtheSaint said:


> Her heart. She can have the finest body ever, but it means nothing if she has a sucky personality.


Definitely this. But suppose this answer isn't allowed, then face.


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

hair, eyes, nose, lips, neck, shoulders, arms, breasts, belly, hips, butt, legs, and feet!


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I like the body part that guys don't have.


----------



## wienermobile (Sep 9, 2011)

I've noticed that really anything on a girl can attract me to her - hips, calf shape, if she has particularly soft looking hair I'll enjoy that (not sexually, but in a "*sigh* so pretty" sort of way), etc. I can almost always find something about a girl that I find alluring.


----------



## Endorphin (Dec 4, 2011)

IcedOver said:


> Of course face. As for the body, I'm a butt guy totally, not a boob guy one bit.


same here


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Classified said:


> I like the body part that guys don't have.


you guys made it to 65 posts without mentioning it! I'm actually impressed! xP


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Hiccups said:


> you guys made it to 65 posts without mentioning it! I'm actually impressed! xP


I guess they were too shy. :b


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

or maybe it's a given.. either way I'm impressed


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> or maybe it's a given.. either way I'm impressed


It's a given! :b

On topic, eyes, legs, hips (I like 'em curvy), butt and really long hair (without highlights) are features I find attractice.

But I'll take a female who's brain and heart are attractive to me, without those physical features I mentioned, over a woman with a rockin' body who's personality isn't attractive to me.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

Classified said:


> I guess they were too shy. :b


I left it off out of honesty. Private parts are icky.

Yes, I am a fourth grader. Thanks for noticing.


----------



## kennyc (Nov 15, 2011)

a tight bum


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

Yeah you can't really consider the soul, part of the body.


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow I'm really surprised almost everyone who responded prefers the butt over boobs


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

littlepickles said:


> Wow I'm really surprised almost everyone who responded prefers the butt over boobs


I'm a Boobman, but sometimes admitting it, can get me into trouble. :lol

But honestly for me it changes. Some days it's the boobs. Some Days it's the legs. Some days it's the Butt. Some days It's the hair. Some days it's the face. I guess that is why, no matter what kind of woman she is, I still find her attractive.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Face then butt then stomach. I love a nice flat stomach more than anything, but if it's not perfect I can totally deal with that. A nice butt, however, is mandatory, so that's why it comes before stomach. By nice butt I mean medium-size, tight, and round. None of these nasty bubble butts or bony flat ones, just a nice shape and not flabby.


----------



## baseballdude (May 23, 2010)

Check out the face first, then butt, then the rest of her body. None of that matters though if she has a horrible personality.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

Not really a body part but, the skin. I like the natural skin scent but she must have good hygiene. And plus the heart and brain since we're on organs. xD


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

G girl said:


> Why is no one picking the ears? LOL


 I'll add those to my pick.

You probly think I'm joking but I do like ears.


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

rymo said:


> Face then butt then stomach. I love a nice flat stomach more than anything, but if it's not perfect I can totally deal with that. A nice butt, however, is mandatory, so that's why it comes before stomach. By nice butt I mean medium-size, tight, and round. None of these nasty bubble butts or bony flat ones, just a nice shape and not flabby.


I luv your answer cuz I have a nice tummy and shapely azzz. LOL


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

PickleNose said:


> I'll add those to my pick.
> 
> You probly think I'm joking but I do like ears.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

G girl:1059481465 said:


> I luv your answer cuz I have a nice tummy and shapely azzz. LOL


Pix please


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

So many things. Face, eyes, hair, breasts/cleavage, legs, hips, butt, thighs, feet (hot pink, dark red or black toenail polish + high heels is my thing), neck, navel, stomach, tongue (if she has a tongue ring).


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Endorphin said:


> same here


We are probably in the extreme minority regarding not being "boob guys". I don't know why I don't have more interest in that, but I don't. I like the look of a woman's bust under a shirt or bra, but actually find naked breasts unattractive on some women (though smaller ones are prettier).


----------



## Zappa42 (Jul 8, 2011)

Pancreas.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Fat butt
Potbelly
Thick thighs

Mmmmm.


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

A guy I used to see was really turned on by the small of a woman's back, he liked her to have a really small waist... He liked looking at it from behind when he was... 

Ahem.


----------



## lov3np3ac3 (Aug 15, 2011)

I like big butts and I cannot lie, all you other brothers can't deny... 
Haha.. I find everything sexy when I'm interested in a girl, her personality, her body..


----------



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

rymo said:


> Pix please


Hehhehehe LOL :no:no


----------

